# kribs ok with a sleeper gobie? pics



## Florida-Guy (Jul 15, 2010)

Saw some sleeper gobies in lfs had to get one, I have him in a 20 gal. long for now he seems to be doing fine, there is also a krib, bristlenose pleco and one common pleco in with them. Can I leave him in this tank or should he be moved I have other tanks including a 55 with juvie peacocks and some vics including zebra obli, red top, sunshine peacocks? I've never seen these in with cichlids but the lfs had them in the same tank with sunshine peacocks!! Does anyone have some good info or exp. with these fresh water sleeper gobies? He wont eat my krib when he gets bigger will he? my krib is full grown and to big to fit in his mouth now but how big do these fish get?

some pics of him or her
http://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy25 ... 1214-2.jpg
http://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy25 ... AG1220.jpg
http://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy25 ... 1215-1.jpg


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you sure that this is a FW species? The pics are too blurry to tell for sure but I think you may have a brackish fish. If it is FW sleeper, it should be fine with the kribs. If its Mogurnda mogurnda then the fish should top out at about 4-5" so you may want to consider moving it to a larger aquarium.


----------



## Florida-Guy (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks it was sold as a fresh water species I will read up on the Mogurnda mogurnda species to see if this is it


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

The fact that they sold it as a Sleeper Goby suggests that it may be _Dormitator maculatus_, a native species known as the Fat Sleeper. You will find that your 55 probably would be small for an adult male. This is also a brackish fish, I used to catch them in bunches by leaving a minnow trap in a brackish stream overnight. Sold them to a store just down the road from where I caught them in Jacksonville Beach, Fla. Got some really nice Sailfin Mollies out of that little ditch, too!


----------



## Florida-Guy (Jul 15, 2010)

I think your right on chromedome I looked at some pics and mine looks exactly like a fat sleeper, the fact that I live in fla. also makes sense. I've already grown fond of him(really cool fish) so Ill keep him in the 20 for now but will plan on moving him to a bigger tank eventually. He's a very alert fish who responds to me and so far eats everything, I've been feeding him foods rich in protein frozen brine,bloodworms but I read they will even eat blanched veggies and even some plants. The recommended size tank is 150  But then in the same article it says they wont get very big in aquariums :-? I'm confused anyone else have any info on this fish?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you have a pond? Maybe now is the perfect excuse to put one in!


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, Fishbase gives max size as 70 cm !!!! However, the largest I ever actually caught was just over 10 inches (went through a 2.5" diameter hole to get into the trap!). Not sure I believe that max, but I could see them getting a foot long easily. Big mouth, the appearance is deceptive. Not aggressive, but definitely predatory. I think what the article meant is that they don't get as large if raised in aquaria.

Younger ones are more active. When it gets older and bigger, it will likely tend to sit still most of the time.


----------



## Florida-Guy (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks again chromedome.


----------

